# Birmingham>Richmond



## Matthew Johansen (Sep 20, 2012)

So I know the route I'm gonna take (59>Chattanooga>Knoxville>81>64 Junction>Richmond) but I was wondering how long that would take on average, and what kind of preparations I should have, and if there's any other bases/concerns I need to cover. 
Basically I'll be traveling alone, have my clothes+a spare set, a sleeping roll, and some basic hygiene stuff, and I can probably have food pre-packed for the amount of time it'll take me to get to Richmond (trying to avoid spange stops on the way), but how much the food will cover also depends on how long the trip will take.


----------



## maximussupertramp (Sep 20, 2012)

could take anywhere from 2 day to 2 weeks. when hitch hiking ive had the quickest and best results at truck stops flying a sign out back saying the road and direction (ex. north 95) despite what most ppl say truckers aren't that bad, they always give me money and let me sleep in the bunk, never met a creepy trucker yet (knock on wood).


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 20, 2012)

i dont see a question in yer post, are you just stating what yer plans are?

trying to bring enough pre packed food for a hitch hiking trip is a foolish idea, theres no telling how long itll take you because yer at the mercy of other people.


----------

